# Vehicle bolt on generators?



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I have one in my one truck that is Rediline. It's a DC-AC motor/generator. Isn't turned by the engine itself. Super clean sine wave.

The one's that you connect to the motor also require you to wire in some controls to the engine's computer, where there's a dash-mounted switch that will keep the RPM's steady at a certain RPM. The nicer one's typically aren't belt driven, but scab into the power steering pump and are hydraulically driven. You can pipe the hoses to anywhere on the vehicle and mount the generator there.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Here's one of the more popular manufacturer's of remote-mounted hydraulic generators:

http://www.tendaire.com/product_dh_60hz.asp


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks MD, thats pretty much what I'm looking for , I'd rather keep the van running for a/c and power when I need it. right now I have a 2500 watt inverter which does'nt always do the trick. Our second van is a 90 gmc bus w/o a/c. It got a Friedrich cut through this week and the inverter not cutting . My help was happy until the battery died.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> I have one in my one truck that is Rediline. It's a DC-AC motor/generator. Isn't turned by the engine itself. Super clean sine wave.
> 
> The one's that you connect to the motor also require you to wire in some controls to the engine's computer, where there's a dash-mounted switch that will keep the RPM's steady at a certain RPM. The nicer one's typically aren't belt driven, but scab into the power steering pump and are hydraulically driven. You can pipe the hoses to anywhere on the vehicle and mount the generator there.


How do you get info on the pump to find gph info? or do you install a 2nd pump?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

JohnR said:


> How do you get info on the pump to find gph info? or do you install a 2nd pump?


I would imagine that the manufacturer has that info, but I normally see them scabbed into the power steering pump. If the vehicle is medium duty or greater, you might have a PTO on the transmission to install a pump on.


----------



## BlueBox (Jul 12, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> right now I have a 2500 watt inverter which does'nt always do the trick.


That's a mighty big inverter to be running off a battery alone. Will the inverter power what you want with the vehicle running? If not, would installing a lager 12V alternator do the trick? It seems as if it would be a much cheaper way to go than to install a generator.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

BlueBox said:


> That's a mighty big inverter to be running off a battery alone. Will the inverter power what you want with the vehicle running? If not, would installing a lager 12V alternator do the trick? It seems as if it would be a much cheaper way to go than to install a generator.


The ford has a pretty good charging system and factory air, I use that one for light roughs, droplights , powertools w/ the engine running. The GMC had a weak alternator, we just had it rebuilt to a 105 amp unit, it's only a 8000 btu unit so it should handle for now. I told the driver he should shut the a/c about 10 minutes before shutting the engine just to play it safe. I got a price of $1300 for the generator so if biz keeps up good both trucks will have one by the years end


----------

